# Thousand Trails Memberships???



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

Just had the salespitch to join the 1000 Trails private membership to over 75 campgrounds (most in the U.S.-we are Canadian and not full time RVers howefver we do get out for at least 7 weeks in a year) with 10 free weeks of getaway Cabins for the next 10 years as well as access to time share condo units all over the world at low costs (sales person says on average 299/week). Just wondering if there are any of you out there that are members and if you think it was worth it?
We are staying at Morgan Hill 1000 Trails, how does this rate with the others?
Have to decide within two days so any quick responses would be appreciated.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I went to a place called Jackson Springs here in NC right after I purchased my OB. It was a promo with a free weekend stay in the hopes that I would buy a membership. This was a private campground with affiliations to hundreds of others. They wanted like 7-10K for a 3 generation membership. Only two of the campgrounds in their chain offered free camping, the others were at a discounted price. You'll have to ask yourself the same thing I did...... Am I going to camp enough to make this worth wild? Secondly, is having a home base camp what you want? In the end, I just felt it wasn't worth the money for the type of camping we do and the places I prefer to go.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't want to be tied to a few "reduced rate" campsites when I can actually go anywhere I want. There's a whole lot of places I can visit for that kind of money.

But that's just me.

Mark


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

We got the phone call last night or at least tried to. The Caller ID showed up as "Thousand Trails" so I let it ring. I told DW to NEVER answer that phone call.

Like others have said, I don't want to feel financially obligated to stay at a particular CG.

Paul


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

My parents have been member of Thousand Trails for years, so we have joined them at several of the Oregon and Washington campgrounds. I have to say that they have all been pretty nice. We have been to Leavenworth and La Conner, WA and Florence and Bend, Oregon. La Conner and Bend are extremely nice. In fact, we plan on getting a membership in the next year as there are so many Thousand Trails, NACO and Leisure Times campgrounds around us. I have heard that the one in Canada at Cultus Lake is gorgeous. Normally the memberships will give you 50 nights of free camping at any of their campgrounds so you are not tied to one campground in particular. If you live where there are quite a few or if you travel a lot than it can be worth it to you. It is especially good if you want to camp in the late fall, early spring or winter when the state parks and other places tend to be closed.

The best thing to do is to buy a used membership off of Ebay or Craigslist or someplace like that. You will pay a fraction of the price. The problem for you now on that is if you have gone to a presentation, you quite often are not eligilbe to buy a used membership for a year after the presentation. Used memberships can usually be found for around a couple thousand including the transfer fee. It may not include all the condo stuff, but sometimes you can find those also.

Friends of my parents just sat through the presentation. The price started somewhere around $14,000. By the time they left, it was down to $4000. I admit that Thousand Trails is not perfect. They are always trying to upsell you, etc... But most of their campgrounds are extremely nice and they are usually open year round, plus there is plenty for the kids to do.

Just my two cents worth. I like them. It doesn't mean I would give up state parks or national parks camping also.

Kelly

P.S. On our webshots page somewhere is a photo of our site at the La Conner Thousand Trails


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Did they give you the "7 out of 10 of America's Most Wanted were apprehended in public campgrounds" speech? Or that, we are "selective" about who we allow to join? We asked, do you run background checks or check the sex offender registry? The salesman started stuttering and said, "uhhh, no". I said, "then your selection is based off who can come up with the $$$$$." Anyway, it's really about choice, what fits best for you. I don't want to base my camping experiences on which campgrounds are included in my membership. However, you may be different. There are some very nice private campgrounds out there that one day I may be willing to join......... just not at this point in my life. Either way, good luck in your decision.

Mike


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I haven't read any of the posts in here, I just had to respond to the title.

I have been a TT member for over 5 years and I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND IT TO MY WORST ENEMY.

If there was a way for me to get out now without eating it $ wise big time, I would.

Btw, we paid $4.5K, over 5 years ago for the Western Region access package. The annual dues continue to go up, up and up while the campgrounds down here in CA are getting worn down faster and faster. On top of it, they keep hitting us with an assessment to cover the ever increasing energy costs. I ask, what was my initial $4.5K investment for? I didnt' intend it to go to more sales people selling a poorly run program. Also, the T Trails I joined has now been sold two separate times in 5 years with more sales to happen in the future I'm sure. This allows them to keep coming up with more reasons to increase costs and sell more costly memberships to new victims, er, members.

As for that sales bit about having access to vacations around the world, anyone can join that organization for a membership fee without being part of T Trails.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

My parents have a TT "Platinum" membership with unlimited access to all locations. Through them we have a family courtesy card that gives us the same access priviledges. We use TT fairly often and stay about 15 nights per year in the system.

Most all of the campgrounds we have stayed at are clean, well run, have excellent facilities, and lots of activities for the kiddies. We have also "Superhosted" family & group trips there with much success. In summary, TT is usually a place that will not dissapoint you.

However, this is NOT budget camping, and I would not consider buying a new membership. The Platinum package that we have will cost you $14,000 new. As mentioned above you can find a "used" membership fairly easy for as little as as a few hundred dollars depending upon the access level purchased. Then the "transfer fee" will cost you another $750. And yes, if you have officially attended the TT presentation and they took your name/address, then you will have to wait one year before you can activate an aftermarket membership. They do keep track of this.

In addition to the purchase price you will have to pay annual dues that will be about $500. So look at it this way, say goodbye to the purchase price. Poof, gone. If you can and will camp in their system 15 nights per year then the $500 annual comes out to $33 per night. This is on par with staying at any decent private campground.

So if you can stomach the "loss" of making the purchase, then this may make sense for you.

Good Luck


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

CA JIM,

That whole family access thing is another thing that pisses us lower level package owners off a great deal.

We would like to get to a TT preserve someday and have access to some of the better sites without them all being taken up already by friends of members or family members of paying members sometime too.

I know folks pay a premium for this program but that was not explained to us that on many occasions all the good sites will already be taken by non paying members.

Btw, why do you think so many T Trails memberships are up for the taking on Ebay and other sites? So many people see their paid membership as value-less at this point.

Also, how bout the growing graffiti in many of the campground bathrooms (from friends of members I'm certain) and the quickly deteriating playgrounds?

Sorry but IMO, the TT that I joined only 5 short years ago is an entirely different animal now and is not a value for new members these days.


----------

